# Help re-sizing please



## Newbie_Neil (19 May 2006)

Hi all

I'm obviously missing something that's very simple.

Say I create an object, 600 x 600 x 50, and then click the pointer or some other function. What's the best way to get back to re-size so that I can change it to 500 x 500 x 40?

I can re-size it with the mouse but I don't see the size in the bottom right as I do when I originally create it.

Thanks, in advance,
Neil


----------



## gidon (19 May 2006)

Hi Neil
Guess you are referring to Sketchup? If so you may want to look at this thread:
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 227#106227
Once you click the cursor away you then are into resizing the object rather than setting it's starting dimensions. It can be a little frustrating that.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 May 2006)

The thread Neil points you to should help you out so I won't go on about it here. Just a thing to keep in mind about SU, though, is that a tool will be active until you select another tool. If that tool includes the use of the VCB, the VCB will also be active until you click on another tool. Unfortunately you can't go back to it so you have to approach the change the method of adjusting. In some cases it might be easier to click Undo and try that last thing again. In others it might be easier to resize using the selection and Move tool or maybe even the scale tool.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (19 May 2006)

Hi Gidon



gidon":22ks2wsk said:


> Guess you are referring to Sketchup?



Yes.  Thank you for the link.

Hi Dave

Thanks for the tip.

Neil

PS Gidon, I love your avatar.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 May 2006)

Neil, did the other thread help?

Oh, and you're welcome.


----------



## gidon (19 May 2006)

Glad you like the avatar Neil .
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 May 2006)

Hi Dave



Dave R":2riyky5g said:


> Neil, did the other thread help?



I left my laptop at the office, but I'm hoping to pick it up later today and give it a try.

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Newbie_Neil (25 May 2006)

Hi Dave and Gidon

Thank you for your help. I've got it working, it's just a little bit clunky.

I've finally remembered to bring my laptop home.

Cheers
Neil


----------

